
Show HN: Store your DB in a json file - developper
Hey my developer friends.
I make my first open source project which is usable for developers , so im feeling excited :D<p>If you like it please star the project on github this will make me motivated :)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.github.com&#x2F;ahmetbcakici&#x2F;js-json-db
======
Tomte
Give the submission a useful title and prepend "Show HN:", so you get a bit
more attention.

~~~
developper
everything is okay now?

